# 68 gto endura bumper restoration



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a couple 68 endura bumpers I want to have restored before painting and installing on my cars. Any recommendations?


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have two that need restoration also. Would love to read any tips on stripping off paint, then prep for painting


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't have the answers you need but I'll be working on mine over the next few weeks.
I have new fenders and hood so mine won't fit rightto start with.
That much I am sure.
I bought an Endura epoxy kit I will be using to build up the low spots, then sand/grind down the excess till it meets the fender contour.
Eventually I expect it to be a smooth line from bumper to sheet metal.
When I bought the car the guy included a can of FLEXIBLE primer that he used before 
painting the bumper. It's too old to trust these days (had the car 20 years) but I will be buying more specifically for the bumper.
I assume it is stil out there but I haven't looked.
Endura fill/bondo for the low spots and flexible primer for rubber bumpers.
That's the limit of my knowledge on it
Otherwise, I'm gonna dig in and figure it out as I go.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention.
I stripped off all the old paint with an orbital sander and sandpaper.
Worked pretty good but again, I was gonna have high/low spots anyway
so I wasn't too concerned when I dug into the rubber.
I have read that paint strippers aren't good for rubber as you will never get it all out of the rubber after it soaks in and that will be bad for paint adhesion later...


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

*68 Endura Bumper prep for Paint*

I think I'm going to try taking lots of time stripping paint off with the sander and fine grit paper. Then find the best flexible epoxy for the imperfections.
I'm going to speak with an "old School" body guy as well that did a 68 bumper for me when I got out of high school. I'll keep this thread posted.


----------

